# Foxpro's Best Crow Sounds



## fxp_hunter (Feb 4, 2011)

I just bought a new foxpro and would like to know which sounds are the best. All opinion's would be appreciated.....


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I have a Foxpro FX-3 and it came with 2 crow sounds pre-loaded, crow fight and dying crow. After using it for a couple years and killing hundreds of crows with it I dont feel the need for more sounds. I vary my set-ups a lot, I use mouth calls almost half the time like with a feed set-up. If you can pin them down to a feed location and hit them in the early AM decoys and a mouth call are all thats needed.


----------

